# Have you seen this pattern?



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Love this but can't find a pattern. 
Could probably work it out but ...........!
Anyone seen one like this or similar?


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Where did you find the picture?

Hmmm wonder if it started as one (scarf/cowl) pattern and ended with another one (cowl/scarf)


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I haven't seen this one, but I sure hope some one here has. That is so stylish.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Judy M said:


> Hmmm wonder if it started as one (scarf/cowl) pattern and ended with another one (cowl/scarf)


Thought about that too but couldn't find the beautiful leaf shape.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

I like the pleating at the button end.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Have not seen the pattern but looks like it would be real easy to copy.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Tried to google the site it is in Bahrain. No luck


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Discovered after trying the site listed in bottom corner of picture that it is a Chinese site and was not able to get it translated so could find the pattern. Sorry 

If anyone else can, please do and let us know.

Thank you.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

pinsandneedles said:


> Have not seen the pattern but looks like it would be real easy to copy.


I think so too but must finish some WIPs first!!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone, hopefully someone may be able to find it.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

dorfor said:


> Thanks everyone, hopefully someone may be able to find it.


am doing my very best to search


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

gozolady said:


> am doing my very best to search


Thanks, Pinterest is where I first picked up the photo but I haven't been able to track it from there.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

dorfor said:


> Thanks, Pinterest is where I first picked up the photo but I haven't been able to track it from there.


thats as far as I can get - unless you count the chinese website that has no pics - - and no info.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

gozolady said:


> thats as far as I can get - unless you count the chinese website that has no pics - - and no info.


Odd site, isn't it? Seems to be some sort of forum with links to patterns that are impossible to navigate. Oh well, I'll just have to take some time and work out a pattern from the picture. WIPs first though. 
Thanks for trying.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

no worries - - seen lots of lovely things on the way - - 2 hours well spent me thinks


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

It is an interesting design. 
Maybe it begins like one of those blankets that begin with 3 stitches in one corner and progresses until you get the width you want; at which point you stop increasing stitches.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

sewlee said:


> It is an interesting design.
> Maybe it begins like one of those blankets that begin with 3 stitches in one corner and progresses until you get the width you want; at which point you stop increasing stitches.


Yes, I've been thinking about that - I've just made the Bow Tuck scarf and can see how the shape could be modified. 
Thanks, I'll keep working on it.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

dorfor said:


> Love this but can't find a pattern.
> Could probably work it out but ...........!
> Anyone seen one like this or similar?


What a lovely pattern. I hope somebody comes up with the pattern. I would also love to knit it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

really nice cowl hope someone can find the pattern


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I like this too and would also like the pattern if someone finds it or comes up with one.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Hope that someone will comes up with this pattern. Lovely


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Could you please send the Chinese site? I cannot read the entire addy from the picture. My neighbor is a Chinese national. Also have another Chinese friend. Perhaps they can help.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi 
Love it too. Would love to make myself. My brain is on holidyas right now. Way too much family DRAMA to take on thinking (period) !!!! Good thing knitting helps me relax.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Has anyone else found Pinterest difficult to maneuver? I cannot seem to go anywhere with that site so tried to leave it permanently but they still send me emails!


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

Longtimer this is the site that I found:
abianzni.com

When I pulled it up, it appears to be Chinese but was not sure. Hope your friend can tell us for sure and if so, maybe she can translate the pattern for us.

If she is able to do this, please give her our undying gratitude.

God Bless.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

That is the perfect scarf cowl to cover up all of my stains on my shirts.,, :lol:


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

NCOB said:


> That is the perfect scarf cowl to cover up all of my stains on my shirts.,, :lol:


Funny.


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Has anyone else found Pinterest difficult to maneuver? I cannot seem to go anywhere with that site so tried to leave it permanently but they still send me emails!


I'm with you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful! I'd love to make that!


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks like a lot of interest in this pattern.
We have 10 members in China perhaps one of our KP"s there could help?
Just a thought.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

this is interesting... my daughter would like this one. Hope someone can find the pattern - I will be looking also

Edey


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I got to this but it didn't help me any

http://domainsigma.com/whois/abianzhi.com


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

PATRICIAKEITH said:


> What a lovely pattern. I hope somebody comes up with the pattern. I would also love to knit it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

Now, ladies, don't forget those of us that crochet, that scarf is really lovely, and I would like to crochet it as well, hate those that go over my head, and ruin the hairdo, this is perfectly easy to put on, and looks so stylish, so if anyone finds any info, even a name, sure would love to give it a go. Anyone seen anything even faintly resembling it?
Sammi


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Has anyone else found Pinterest difficult to maneuver? I cannot seem to go anywhere with that site so tried to leave it permanently but they still send me emails!


Yes do not understand it at all I have tried to get recipes all I get is another site it goes on and on if someone can explain it I would appreciate it


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

jeanbess, I think if you go to the home page of Pinterest you get some tips, or google it , or ASK, somewhere there is hints for getting around. Mostly this pinterest is a place for ladies like ourselves to "pin" what they like to do, crafty, etc., in one spot so we all can enjoy it, not always instructions, just likes and sometimes patterns too. You might have to keep going, a blog, or something, keep clicking on the pictures, that will help a great deal, and we all are learning by doing, when you are a senior, sometimes the only one around is another senior, and is hard to learn, but stumble around, and enjoy the views, there's lots to see.!


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Has anyone else found Pinterest difficult to maneuver? I cannot seem to go anywhere with that site so tried to leave it permanently but they still send me emails!


Yes I also found it to difficult..... Also tried to leave but I also keep getting stuff from them !


----------



## bennettb1 (Jan 27, 2011)

If you find the pattern, I sure would like a copy. It's a beautiful design. Thanks.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

I found it to what I think is the original poster on pininterest but I am not that good using it... have not found the pattern yet nor can I figure out how to contact the uploader... http://pinterest.com/CabledCrusader/diy/ IF anybody out there is better than myself (not hard to do) - see if you can contact her.

Edey


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Count me in I would also love the pattern. I think it is beautiful!


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I think this is where Cabled found it
http://www.craft-craft.net/unique-scarves-ideas-women-knitting-patterns.html


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

This is the page referenced in the pin BUT it is Japanese
http://www.abianzhi.com/


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

BSG said:


> I think this is where Cabled found it
> http://www.craft-craft.net/unique-scarves-ideas-women-knitting-patterns.html


Hi.
I went to site bot found more search pages...I'm somthing wrong maybe? We just got over a virus so I'm scared to go to links and downloads now. I need a simple find.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Tracked it further
http://www.etsy.com/transaction/11364257


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

I tried google translate and it seems that the page to find that scarf pattern is somewhere in a Chinese equivalent to ravelry.

I found that they have 70,621 members and over 411,000 posts

Perhaps our Chinese members could look into this for us??

http://abianzhi.com/ this is the link that I went to


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok I have been a detective. Maybe it is worth something maybe nothing
I found this on their contact us link and google translated it and this is what it told me in English 
Just saying...
Maybe an email? 


(Please send all mail address # replaces @, inconvenience, please understand)
Company Info Address:
Zhejiang Tong Miao Road,
Xihu District 
No. 18 Huaxing modern industrial park 
Postal Code: 310013 
E-mail: gutou # alibaba-inc.com 
Fax 0571 -88,157,869 
Working Hours: Monday to Friday 9:00-18:00


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

BSG said:


> Tracked it further
> http://www.etsy.com/transaction/11364257


Thanks, have contacted this seller, says she hopefully!!!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Crafting101 said:


> I found it to what I think is the original poster on pininterest but I am not that good using it... have not found the pattern yet nor can I figure out how to contact the uploader... http://pinterest.com/CabledCrusader/diy/ IF anybody out there is better than myself (not hard to do) - see if you can contact her.
> 
> Edey


Cable Crusader is her user name on Pinterest. The picture is the same as the one on the website we have been trying to track down.
Thanks


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Has anyone else found Pinterest difficult to maneuver? I cannot seem to go anywhere with that site so tried to leave it permanently but they still send me emails!


If you want to deactivate your page, click on your name (top right) and go down to settings. Then scroll to the bottom of the page and click on 'deactivate'. You can keep your page and choose not to receive emails - info is on this same 'settings' page.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your searching. Hopefully we'll eventually track it down.


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

Is there not one of our very clever knitters who can design it??? Would just love to make this for my daughters!!!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful scarf.


----------



## jadekok (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/61534514/knit-black-scarf-knit-neckwarmer-with?ref=shop_home_active

Is this the same one? But the seller is selling the completed product, not the pattern, though.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, this looks like the same one only in black... still a great scarf in any color - obviously at $60.00, this is for the scarf made (?) and not just the pattern (I hope)


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

jadekok said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/61534514/knit-black-scarf-knit-neckwarmer-with?ref=shop_home_active
> 
> Is this the same one? But the seller is selling the completed product, not the pattern, though.


I'm wondering if it was originally called a neck warmer.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Crafting101 said:


> Yes, this looks like the same one only in black... still a great scarf in any color - obviously at $60.00, this is for the scarf made (?) and not just the pattern (I hope)


Yes, this is the one - I've emailed her in the hopes of getting a lead on the pattern.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

This could be adapted if someone can translate German to English:
http://web.archive.org/web/20100120082042/http://anjasworld.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/neckwarmer-red-desire.pdf


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

I love how everyone is 'out there' looking. Everyone is so helpful here!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

sewlee said:


> This could be adapted if someone can translate German to English:
> http://web.archive.org/web/20100120082042/http://anjasworld.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/neckwarmer-red-desire.pdf


Couldn't find it through this link but tracked it down on Ravlery
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neckwarmer-red-desire - the direct pdf link still works. Website doesn't.
In German but think you could follow the numbers to get the shape and do whatever patterning you like.
Thanks for that.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

lovewrens said:


> I love how everyone is 'out there' looking. Everyone is so helpful here!


Isn't it great. Lots of different skills coming together and sharing. Makes my day! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

I found the Chinese site and as someone has already said , it is a Chinese Knitting Paradise.
Noted that a DIY seemed to be listed in replies quite a bit. Cabled that pinned it also has DIY in her name.
Further checked out the etsy site with the gray scarf...it is shipped from Athens Greece apparently supplied by home knitters.
So perhaps that is really the original and it was pinned to the Chinese site just as it eventually got to Pinterest. 
You are all great detectives.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

The black scarf looks to be a lot longer then the first one. I think I like the shorter one better.


----------



## licabr (Mar 20, 2012)

Where on Pinterest did you find it? I think I can figure out a pattern for it.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

licabr said:


> Where on Pinterest did you find it? I think I can figure out a pattern for it.


All info given in previous posts including, Pinterest, Etsy, and Chinese knitting forum. Etsy has the best pictures.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

licabr said:


> Where on Pinterest did you find it? I think I can figure out a pattern for it.


That would be great. 
You can right click and save the image from my original posting on page 1 here. I copied it from Pinterest.


----------



## homelab (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello fellow knitters ,

i am Fotini from Greece,creator of Homelab on Etsy.I've seen several questions on my message board asking me about this scarf and if i sell the pattern.I've seen traffic came from this site ,so i looked a bit and found where my scarf is mentioned.
I'd like to mention that the photos you saw in the Chinese site are actually stolen from my shop and thank you for taking this under my attention.
As for the 1.000.000$ question,this is actually a pattern i made by spending hours of experimentation few years back when i first opened my shop and i am really sorry but i don't sell any patterns.

Happy Knitting everyone 
Fotini


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

homelab said:


> Hello fellow knitters ,
> 
> i am Fotini from Greece,creator of Homelab on Etsy.I've seen several questions on my message board asking me about this scarf and if i sell the pattern.I've seen traffic came from this site ,so i looked a bit and found where my scarf is mentioned.
> I'd like to mention that the photos you saw in the Chinese site are actually stolen from my shop and thank you for taking this under my attention.
> ...


Thank you Fotini for answering our question. Now we know where the scarf came from and we cannot buy the pattern.... It's a shame as so many of us really like it. Thank you again for letting us know.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Well that is a downer, I will just have to figure it out for myself as I really like the look/shape


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe someone who can figure it out will share with us... The style is OS very becoming and well thought out.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Crafting101 said:


> Maybe someone who can figure it out will share with us... The style is OS very becoming and well thought out.


Careful...She did mention about the Chinese site having stolen her design...Don't want to step on any toes here...


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

So if we could figure something out that sort of looks like this scarf. Would it be stealing her copy rite?


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

homelab said:


> Hello fellow knitters ,
> 
> i am Fotini from Greece,creator of Homelab on Etsy.I've seen several questions on my message board asking me about this scarf and if i sell the pattern.I've seen traffic came from this site ,so i looked a bit and found where my scarf is mentioned.
> I'd like to mention that the photos you saw in the Chinese site are actually stolen from my shop and thank you for taking this under my attention.
> ...


Thank you Fotini for your reply. I'm sure we will all honour your copyright to the pattern. We will now have to put on our thinking caps and create our own beautiful but different scarves. Love to all. Patricia.x :thumbup:


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

homelab said:


> Hello fellow knitters ,
> 
> i am Fotini from Greece,creator of Homelab on Etsy.I've seen several questions on my message board asking me about this scarf and if i sell the pattern.I've seen traffic came from this site ,so i looked a bit and found where my scarf is mentioned.
> I'd like to mention that the photos you saw in the Chinese site are actually stolen from my shop and thank you for taking this under my attention.
> ...


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

If you find it, please post it.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

NCOB said:


> That is the perfect scarf cowl to cover up all of my stains on my shirts.,, :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

NCOB said:


> That is the perfect scarf cowl to cover up all of my stains on my shirts.,, :lol:


Missed this earlier - love it! My Gran would have said it was a stylish bib for adults!


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

lovewrens said:


> I love how everyone is 'out there' looking. Everyone is so helpful here!


that's because we all want a copy of the pattern!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't if anyone else is going to take a stab at this but I just cast on some stitches and will hopefully be able to keep at it and see what I can come up with. Just have to remember to write out what I am doing as i knit it. LOL


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Noreen said:


> I don't if anyone else is going to take a stab at this but I just cast on some stitches and will hopefully be able to keep at it and see what I can come up with. Just have to remember to write out what I am doing as i knit it. LOL


Good luck and keep us posted. We can all be your trial knitters. Remember it has to be sonewhat different from the original so it doesn't breach copyright.
Thanks for having a go
Doreen


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Noreen said:


> I don't if anyone else is going to take a stab at this but I just cast on some stitches and will hopefully be able to keep at it and see what I can come up with. Just have to remember to write out what I am doing as i knit it. LOL


Hope we can all get lucky from your endeavour. I will wait and see before knitting scarves for my girls 
:lol:


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

I too would like to knit this when a pattern is available. 

As an alternative, I wonder if you could just knit it, place the button holes evenly across, and then hand gather it and place the buttons accordingly. I've never designed or tried to copy an item so I don't know if this would work. We have some wonderful people on here that could work up a pattern for it from a picture. Just look at what Erica did for us with the sweater!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lamina-2
This has just been posted elsewhere - thought it may be an idea for the leaf pattern. Would certainly be different.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

that is so funny, the 1st thing I cast on and started knitting was with a picot border because I didn't like the plain border on the one in the picture, then I ripped it out and started again using a plain border adding a selvedge stitch on each end so it wouldn't curl up when doing the stocking stitch knitting.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

dorfor said:


> Good luck and keep us posted. We can all be your trial knitters. Remember it has to be sonewhat different from the original so it doesn't breach copyright.
> Thanks for having a go
> Doreen


Copyright has something to do with something that is written


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

dorfor said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lamina-2
> This has just been posted elsewhere - thought it may be an idea for the leaf pattern. Would certainly be different.


Love it!


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

dorfor said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lamina-2
> This has just been posted elsewhere - thought it may be an idea for the leaf pattern. Would certainly be different.


This is lovely.... Worth doing as well.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

I'm thinking I might have a go at designing a similar pattern, maybe using a cable to edge it with..... Might be aiming high for a first try, but hey, who knows!


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Nannyshirl said:


> I'm thinking I might have a go at designing a similar pattern, maybe using a cable to edge it with..... Might be aiming high for a first try, but hey, who knows!


Expect we will all like to see this if you do it. Thanks


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Beyond me to copy but I asked my needlecraft teacher to take a look at it.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Nannyshirl said:


> I'm thinking I might have a go at designing a similar pattern, maybe using a cable to edge it with..... Might be aiming high for a first try, but hey, who knows!


Go for it! Love the idea for the cable.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I have come up with something fairly close I think. Am currently working on duplicating on paper what my needles did. Have not sewn buttons on yet as I haven't decided how I like it best. 
1. Long tail pulled thru loop. buttons would be sewn on top of loop.
2. Overlapped & will be buttoned


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

could you please provide the link to Pinterest - thanks


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> I have come up with something fairly close I think. Am currently working on duplicating on paper what my needles did. Have not sewn buttons on yet as I haven't decided how I like it best.
> 1. Long tail pulled thru loop. buttons would be sewn on top of loop.
> 2. Overlapped & will be buttoned


Great job - looking forward to the pattern. Thank you for taking the time to do this.
Regards
Doreen


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

OMGosh It is just beautiful! I also am eagerly awaiting the pattern. I think I even like it better than the one on Pinterest. No... I know I like it better. The color,the buttons.You just made it pop!


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

beaz, 
Go back to the first thread. You will find the info. to find it on Pinterest.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

pintrest sucks no one has this link anywhere thanks ladies for tying no luck here either there looking to sell this not share it


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Wonder if you could start with an ascot pattern for the beginning shape.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Very pretty... can't wait to see it written out...


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> I have come up with something fairly close I think. Am currently working on duplicating on paper what my needles did. Have not sewn buttons on yet as I haven't decided how I like it best.
> 1. Long tail pulled thru loop. buttons would be sewn on top of loop.
> 2. Overlapped & will be buttoned


Well done. It's looking good. Are you going to sell the pattern ?


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Carolinesol said:


> Well done. It's looking good. Are you going to sell the pattern ?


Nope, not gonna sell it. Actually, once I get it written up, I will post it here. Hope everyone is patient with me, I seem to be able to knit a lot faster than I can write patterns (or as I like to call them, recipes. Since I think patterns are much more professionally done than I've been able to do.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> Nope, not gonna sell it. Actually, once I get it written up, I will post it here. Hope everyone is patient with me, I seem to be able to knit a lot faster than I can write patterns (or as I like to call them, recipes. Since I think patterns are much more professionally done than I've been able to do.


That is lovely of you... Thank you very much.


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

wonderful! thanx!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Your design is so nice. I can hardly wait for you to share the pattern! Thank you so much.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

You did a great job capturing the essence of this scarf.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just posted directions under User submitted area as
My version of the "Do you remember this?" Scarf

Included both knit & crochet versions. Please read through before starting, hope they make sense. If you do one (or both) of these, please post pictures. 

Thanks for your patience, 
Dixie


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> Just posted directions under User submitted area as
> My version of the "Do you remember this?" Scarf
> 
> Included both knit & crochet versions. Please read through before starting, hope they make sense. If you do one (or both) of these, please post pictures.
> ...


Thank you very much. I look forward to making it x


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

WOW, I was not expecting the crochet version too... These are going to make GREAT Christmas gifts!!!

Edey


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

A kind person just let me know I have errors in my pattern, so I am attempting to correct them.....

Row 42 should end as previous rows with purl 1, knit 1


After both the Decrease rows and Increase rows, I thought I had inserted an extra blank line to indicate the next 2 lines were separate. Sorry I didn't mark those correctly, but hey, I DID say I'm not a pattern writer.

So if you all will please forgive me my imperfections.....and go make those changes to your patterns, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you for your kindness & understanding.
Dixie

I have posted corrections to the User-submitted How-tos, etc
section as CORECTIONS TO The "Do you remember this?" scarf


----------

